# A different view on the M16/AR15



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I guess this guy isnt a fan of the M16/AR15 platform. Alot of what he says does make sense, and I gotta agree with him. With that said, Im in the midst of building one myself, lol.

I thought it was an interesting read and hopefully it'll spark some good discussion

http://madogre.com/Interviews/Hate_the_AR15.htm


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

This line was my favorite...



> There are so many accessories the AR is nothing more than a Black Barbie Doll for Boys.


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

+1 Kev I got a chuckle out of that. Buddy from work went to Parris Island singing the praises of the AR-15 and came back wanting an AK, that was all I needed to hear


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got both an AR and an AK. If for some reason I had to go hide in the woods and could only take one I'd take the AK. I'll lose a little in accuracy but it's going to work. Don't get me wrong I like my AR and I thought about getting another one actually. But it has it's down sides and there's no denying that.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Only 2 things needed to fix that problem

short stroke gas piston and 6.8 x 43mm SPC

DJ you need to take a look at the LWRC. What a rifle! They come in 6 flavors and 3 calibers. Great customer service too. Maybe I'm biased since I have one but it fires every time clean or dirty and it likes to play in the mud.

Check out their site http://www.lwrci.com/Technology/tabid/55/Default.aspx


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

thats funny, i did a stress test a while back with my ak and sks i did the whole mud and snow bit threw some mud and snow in the chamber the sks ran into problems but nothing a finger sweep and spray lube couldnt fix, i didnt do it to my ar for fear of losing 1200 dollars, being in the army as long as u kept the weapon in your hand and didnt drop it and cleaned it twice a day and after range visits you were genrally okay. i dropped my M4 once while in the army, on pavement and lost my foward assist button and spring, it still fired without it but i had a terrible back blast to the face since im left handed...lol can we say safety glasses! anyway the ak was flawless but ive been looking into the gas piston ar stuff. grab and run scenario id probably grab my ak and ar to give my ar to anyone that joined me.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I stopped reading after this:



> *After training I went to a unit that had an Armourer that believed any jam was a personal insult to him&#8230; *so he used special tools he got from a jewelers and polished every internal bearing surface to a mirror finish. I thought the parts were chromed. I thought that THIS was how an M-16 was supposed to be like. Perfectly smooth and slick in every function from trigger pull to magazine ejection and everything in between. No&#8230; I don't remember having any jams with it&#8230; but then again, this obsessive compulsive Armourer always insisted upon checking the rifle and detail stripping and cleaning it when ever I was on down time. Not just my rifle&#8230; but every rifle in the unit.


Riiiiiiight.....


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Goodness Gracious!!!*

VA Marine,

Yeah, that part made me do a double take, too. I think I need to scrap the poo-poo off of my boondockers.

However, in Storm, me and my crew kept our one-issued-per-tank M-16A2 wrapped in the heavy plastic storage sleeve and locked away in the sponson box to keep it clean. After clearing the minefield we borrowed AK-47's from the nice Iraqis who greeted us as we arrived in Kuwait. I hated to admit it but that ugly clangy-bangy thing will shoot! Dirty, rusty, crappy steel cased ammo, whatever...it would always go bang. (Didn't always hit in the same zip code; but close enough!) I have to admit, I gained a great deal of respect for the AK platform. (But I shouldn't be surprised. Mikhail was, after all, a tanker!)

But, being, as you are, a rifleman, first, last and always...my go-to piece is my '03-A3. I keep a 7.62 mm chamber insert in the butt trap so I can use either .30-06 or .308; whatever's available.

But, I'm getting too old to do anything but hide in the closet...

Semper Fi.

Gunny


----------

